# DoS



## Sven Udo (23 Dezember 2005)

@all Antispam.de wieder mal - leider- in der Schusslinie eines DoS (DDoS) Angriffs. Hatte gestern (spät abends) - und bis jetzt, keine Möglichkeit antispam zu erreichen !

 Danke für die Möglichkeit hier zu posten!


----------



## lyrikologiker (23 Dezember 2005)

und die erste 1/2 h des ausfalls dachte ich tatsächlich es liegt an meinem rechner  :lol:


----------

